# Dog nose sunburn or other injury?



## Crimson Clover (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm wondering if anyone has seen anything similar to what my dog has, the top of her nose is swollen, the skin has peeled back leaving the top of her nose completely smooth, slightly discolored, with some reddening.  I was thinking it might be sunburn from letting the chickens out longer than normal.  I also worry it could be Lupus, hard to tell since the vets here are useless, maybe a specialist of some sort would be better, but after spending thousands on doctors for myself last month that are just as useless I am completely broke at the moment so it would have to be a few more weeks till I can afford that.  I have been putting aloe vera on it, and trying to keep her inside as much as possible, but have seen no improvements.  And yesterday one of the baby chickens got killed by a hawk through the bars of a cage, and she wasn't able to alert me and get outside fast enough to prevent it, so she is very upset and ready to get back outside.  Anyone have any ideas what I can put on it to help it heal?  If it is sunburn what can I do in the future to prevent it?  She immediately licks anything off her nose, so I don't think a sunscreen would be able to work, even if I could find a non-toxic one.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 13, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. Sorry to hear of your problems... your medical bills, loss of the chicken and injured dog. Hope you are doing better. I don't have anything definite to offer on the pup's nose. It does look like it might be painful for her. It doesn't look like a sun burn to me... it looks like some sort of infection. It seems to be "pitting" under the surface. Maybe some sort of staff or strep infection. I think a strong antibiotic may be called for. But I'd have a vet look at it.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 13, 2016)

We have a salve we use on our pups for all bumps, scraps and burns. Its a combination or coconut oil, beeswax, olive oil and lavender oil. Something similar to this: http://www.weedemandreap.com/homemade-animal-healing-salve/


----------



## Crimson Clover (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  You're right about the pitting, I guess I will have to try to get her to a specialist as soon as possible, the normal vet is just convinced it is sunburn and will go away on it's own, but it hasn't.  I could write a whole story about the misdiagnoses they have done though, even to the point of laughing at me when I brought up what ended up being the actual problem, while they threw more steroids at which were already making it worse.

The salve looks good, and I either already have or can get everything except the beeswax pretty easily, may have to order that part.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 13, 2016)

I hate to see an animal injured or in pain and hope you get it figured out and get her some help.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 13, 2016)

Could it be fly bites? My LGD gets bit so badly that he gets a bloody messy hole in his nose.  I tried everything and someone mentioned Vectra 3d for dogs, it is a topical flea treatment and I'll be darned, it worked. After 3 summers of fighting this and trying every coating and repellent I could find I have a solution.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 13, 2016)

My dog got something like that several years ago. It was itchy. The vet scraped it and it was some type of mite. He gave me liquid ivermectrin to administer in small doses and it cleared up. It started on his nose and spread to his lips and face.

Welcome to BYH, hope you can find out what is wrong with your dog.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 13, 2016)

That is not sunburn.

How long has your dog had this?


----------

